# Temporary Health Insurance for residency



## RobertW

Hi All,
1st post. I am travelling to Italy on 18th Sept 2021 and intend to apply for residency on arrival (I'll already have my long term visa by then). The only thing I don't have is medical insurance. I understand the best thing to do is get cover I can cancel, once I get into the state system. Does anyone have experience of this and are there specific companies that specialise?

Thanks in advance,

Robert


----------



## modicasa

Get private insurance for 6 months or a year - it depends on what the comune will accept - there is no hard and fast rule. There's no point getting state insurance - assicurazione volontaria - in September as it expires in December and youd have to pay again in January. If you dont get a job contract, partita IVA etc then you will need private insurance until you have been here 5 years. 
However, if youre coming from the UK you now need a permesso di soggiorno first like any other non European.


----------



## RobertW

modicasa said:


> Get private insurance for 6 months or a year - it depends on what the comune will accept - there is no hard and fast rule. There's no point getting state insurance - assicurazione volontaria - in September as it expires in December and youd have to pay again in January. If you dont get a job contract, partita IVA etc then you will need private insurance until you have been here 5 years.
> However, if youre coming from the UK you now need a permesso di soggiorno first like any other non European.


Hi, Thanks a lot for replying. Just to clarify, I'm retired, so I'm applying for elective residence and won't need a job contract. I'm still expecting to use UK healthcare if anything major comes up so I'm just looking to get a basic, legal cover. Quote was £1500 for a year. Steep!

Robert


----------



## modicasa

Ah ok sorry - so you will have still have to apply for a PdS. I am not up to speed on the S1 rules, but somewhere in my head it says that pensioners can still have free health care.... may well be wrong on that.  But yes, 1500 is around normal nowadays. Seems steep for a Brit, but its a bargain for an American!


----------



## NickZ

Just pointing something out.

You can't just apply for residency on arrival. You'll need to apply for your visa BEFORE leaving the UK with all that implies including health care. On arrival with your visa in hand getting residency should be just filling out the paperwork.

£1500 is more than the entry price for national service of almost €400 but that goes up with income. 






Assistenza Sanitaria ai Cittadini Non Comunitari


Assistenza Sanitaria ai Cittadini Non Comunitari




www.aslroma1.it







> l contributo forfettario annuo è riferito all'anno solare (gennaio-dicembre), non è frazionabile, e si calcola applicando, sia sui redditi percepiti in Italia che i redditi percepiti all’estero, nell’anno precedente:
> 
> l’aliquota del 7,50% fino alla quota di reddito pari a € 20.658,28
> l’aliquota del 4% sugli importi eccedenti € 20.658,28 e fino al limite di € 51.645,69.
> 
> In ogni caso l’importo non potrà essere inferiore a € 387,34. L’assistenza è estesa anche ai familiari a carico


To be brief. Every Jan 1st €387.34 or whatever it works out to. At the bottom bracket of 7.5% you're already over €1500 and I don't think you can get a visa with a 20K income


----------



## GeordieBorn

If you have applied for ER I assume it would/will require health cover. Modi mentions the "Form S1". If this NHS link is still up to date, and you have your state pension, it may indeed be worth looking to see if you can get an "SI".


----------



## RobertW

NickZ said:


> Just pointing something out.
> 
> You can't just apply for residency on arrival. You'll need to apply for your visa BEFORE leaving the UK with all that implies including health care. On arrival with your visa in hand getting residency should be just filling out the paperwork.
> 
> £1500 is more than the entry price for national service of almost €400 but that goes up with income.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assistenza Sanitaria ai Cittadini Non Comunitari
> 
> 
> Assistenza Sanitaria ai Cittadini Non Comunitari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aslroma1.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be brief. Every Jan 1st €387.34 or whatever it works out to. At the bottom bracket of 7.5% you're already over €1500 and I don't think you can get a visa with a 20K income


Hi,

My visa is already approved. My pension is 30k, so I make the bracket on that alone, but I have other income. It's the Soggiorno I'm applying for when I arrive. As I understand, I have to do that within 8 days of arriving. Is that €400 a year for the state system? I know it varies across the country. I'm in Tuscany. I'm not old enough for state pension for another 8 years.

Thanks again for all the help, everyone,

Robert


----------



## modicasa

So S1 is for state pensioners. As a private pensioner you're not eligible. Assicurazione volontataria is means tested so on your income it's cheaper to go private.


----------



## NickZ

RobertW said:


> Hi,
> 
> My visa is already approved. My pension is 30k, so I make the bracket on that alone, but I have other income. It's the Soggiorno I'm applying for when I arrive. As I understand, I have to do that within 8 days of arriving. Is that €400 a year for the state system? I know it varies across the country. I'm in Tuscany. I'm not old enough for state pension for another 8 years.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help, everyone,
> 
> Robert


Didn't you have to provide proof of insurance for the visa?

€400 is the very lowest you can pay. It's supposed to be based on income. I gave the percentages above. At 30K it'll end up more than what they quoted you for private insurance. Assuming somebody at the ASL knows the rules and charges you the correct amount


----------



## RobertW

NickZ said:


> Just pointing something out.
> 
> You can't just apply for residency on arrival. You'll need to apply for your visa BEFORE leaving the UK with all that implies including health care. On arrival with your visa in hand getting residency should be just filling out the paperwork.
> 
> £1500 is more than the entry price for national service of almost €400 but that goes up with income.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assistenza Sanitaria ai Cittadini Non Comunitari
> 
> 
> Assistenza Sanitaria ai Cittadini Non Comunitari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aslroma1.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be brief. Every Jan 1st €387.34 or whatever it works out to. At the bottom bracket of 7.5% you're already over €1500 and I don't think you can get a visa with a 20K income


Hi,

My visa is already approved. My pension is 30k, so I make the bracket on that alone, but I have other income. It's the Soggiorno I'm applying for when I arrive. As I understand, I have to do that within 8 days of arriving. Is that €400 a year for the state system? I know it varies across the country. I'm in Tuscany. I'm not old enough for state pension for another 8 years.

Thanks again for all the help, everyone

Robert


NickZ said:


> Didn't you have to provide proof of insurance for the visa?
> 
> €400 is the very lowest you can pay. It's supposed to be based on income. I gave the percentages above. At 30K it'll end up more than what they quoted you for private insurance. Assuming somebody at the ASL knows the rules and charges you the correct amount


No, I just needed to prove financial security. I'll check out the ASL but looks like it's private healthcare after a lifetime of contributions to the NHS. Thanks, Boris, you plonker!


----------



## NickZ

Nothing has changed with health care with Brexit. If you don't qualify for a S1 those have been the rules for a long time. Non workers buying into the system pay.

Some ASL offices aren't up on the rules and only charge the base rate but you can't count on that.


----------



## RobertW

NickZ said:


> Nothing has changed with health care with Brexit. If you don't qualify for a S1 those have been the rules for a long time. Non workers buying into the system pay.
> 
> Some ASL offices aren't up on the rules and only charge the base rate but you can't count on that.


No, my EHIC card, as an EU citizen, covered me. I wouldn't even have needed residency.


----------



## GeordieBorn

RobertW said:


> No, my EHIC card, as an EU citizen, covered me. I wouldn't even have needed residency.


No, your EHIC did not cover you, it was only for emergencies and the replacement (GHIC) does the same.


----------



## RobertW

GeordieBorn said:


> No, your EHIC did not cover you, it was only for emergencies and the replacement (GHIC) does the same.


I only needed emergencies 😂. I'll be back and forward to UK-Italy.


----------



## GeordieBorn

A friend 2 weeks ago turned up in 'pronto soccorso' and had treatment (free) for a kidney stone, blood tests etc... The follow up visit cost, but was €13, they are not resident in Italy. If you have an EHIC it will be valid until expiry, then you need the replacement GHIC. We did as you are planning, not strictly what should be done and others say can't be done. However as I see it, we turn up in the UK and say we are now resident here, have a UK passport, you will get treatment. I guess it would have helped should the need have ever arisen, that we did have a house here.


----------



## RobertW

GeordieBorn said:


> A friend 2 weeks ago turned up in 'pronto soccorso' and had treatment (free) for a kidney stone, blood tests etc... The follow up visit cost, but was €13, they are not resident in Italy. If you have an EHIC it will be valid until expiry, then you need the replacement GHIC. We did as you are planning, not strictly what should be done and others say can't be done. However as I see it, we turn up in the UK and say we are now resident here, have a UK passport, you will get treatment. I guess it would have helped should the need have ever arisen, that we did have a house here.


Hi, thanks again for the info. My EHIC has expired, I'm afraid. Will the Italian authorities accept a GHIC as evidence of medical insurance? So did you apply for Italian residency without insurance?


----------



## RobertW

We have houses in both countries btw.


----------



## modicasa

No they wont accept a GHIC card - its for emergency care only. You are getting elective residency, so they presume you are going to be living in Italy - and therefore you pay into the system.


----------



## RobertW

modicasa said:


> No they wont accept a GHIC card - its for emergency care only. You are getting elective residency, so they presume you are going to be living in Italy - and therefore you pay into the system.


I thought that would be the case, thanks.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Yes we got residency without health insurance, but that's what happens sometimes when the comuni don't apply/know the rules, Similar situation with other friends we have there in a different comune, they got residency without insurance and their health card from the local ASL without paying a penny. Of course you could turn up for urgent healthcare and they will ask you where you are resident, documents etc, but I suspect it is unlikely. We had treatment on at least x6 occasions and were only once asked for ---- *yes*, an EHIC , which we did not have. They took details national insurance number etc and sorted the treatment (and were always very good). I would get the GHIC, it does no harm and costs nothing.


----------



## RobertW

I hope I'm not pushing my luck but are there any specific requirements I should watch out for when buying private healthcare? Is the basic 'outpatient' cover OK? I have a quote for £1130 from Cigna and they'll let me cancel at any time without financial implications, as long as I haven't claimed. Going by what you've all told me, I think it's unlikely I'll be cancelling anyway but good to know.


----------



## RobertW

GeordieBorn said:


> Yes we got residency without health insurance, but that's what happens sometimes when the comuni don't apply/know the rules, Similar situation with other friends we have there in a different comune, they got residency without insurance and their health card from the local ASL without paying a penny. Of course you could turn up for urgent healthcare and they will ask you where you are resident, documents etc, but I suspect it is unlikely. We had treatment on at least x6 occasions and were only once asked for ---- *yes*, an EHIC , which we did not have. They took details national insurance number etc and sorted the treatment (and were always very good). I would get the GHIC, it does no harm and costs nothing.


Thanks, I've applied for the GHIC on your advice.


----------



## modicasa

It depends alot on your comune. Some will want cover A, some cover B - best to check to see if they have a list of approved providers, or ask on a forum if theres anyone already living there who knows...


----------



## medical-01

If it is specifically for the residence permit, just go to the Italian post office and fill out a form to pay the fee.
If you need it, it is better to consult a professional such as an insurance company.


----------

